# non-ferrous coupling die electric break



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

I removed my subscription to this all important thread ten days ago. Now I'm kicking myself for missing all the important dialogue of the last two or three days. The witty repartee between One Man and 666 makes fascinating reading. I recommend this thread to all. This is truly a great American novella. 
I hope HBO can make a series out of this


----------



## 65535 (Jan 16, 2011)

...And I would like to thank my manager, and my family, and my good friend Tom Cruise. This means so much to me, have a good night everyone...


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

A dielectric coupling/union/nipple is somewhat of a misnamed fitting in the plumbing industry. The idea is that it is supposed to insulate 2 metalic piping materials that are of different metals so that the less noble metal doesn't become the anode in a galvainc cell. The reality is that it usually doesn't work. It's more of an islulator than a dielectric.



65535 said:


> It would be helpful if you took a remedial English and grammar class, to help improve communications.
> 
> The dielectric strength of a material is really only important for electricity. I don't know what you think it has to do with plumbing.
> 
> Please take some classes on how electricity wold though it would help everyone.


----------

